# Trixie Hutch?



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has this hutch:










Trixie Natura Apex Rabbit Hutch Large Run 186x93x146cm Wooden Rabbit Hutches for Sale

There's one on ebay quite local to us but I'd like to know what you guys think? We've got 2 bunnies, they're currently indoors but we'd like them to be outside.

Thanks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

as a hutch, not suitable at all

hutch size should be a minimum of 6ft x 2ft (this is the enclosed bit, the equivalant of the "house" bit on this, which is only around 2ft x 2ft)
with an attached 6ft x 4ft run

chicken coop style "hutches" are only suitable for chickens


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

It looks nice but in reality its not practical 
As lil miss says, they need a 6x2 ft hutch with attached run.

Iv just bought 2 mahooosive hutches really heavy, from the rabbit hutch company, I think its the largest one they make and they were £120 each, which IMO is VERY good value!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

what cage would you all suggest for 2 buns? We have quite a few cats around us so I'm not sure what to do with letting them out in a run when we aren't there too. 

Thanks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the 6ft x 2ft with 6ft x 4ft run version of this
(HappyHutch.co.uk)

no smaller 

an attached run is essential

either that or a 6 x 6 shed (or bigger) and you can give them free run around the garden, or in a secure run when you are around, or you can attach a run with a cat flap


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a Runaround, means they can be out & about during the day when i am at work, whilst being safe from danger


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Have a look on the rabbit hutch company website, they have hutches 6.5ft, which would be perfect for 2 buns, as I said iv just bought 2 of them and they're very strong, and I even managed to put them together by myself! :thumbup:
They also sell enclosed runs that can attach to the hutch, but personally I just use puppy pens as Im at home all day and the dogs are always wondering in and out so no chance of cats getting to the rabbits!


----------

